# Bottle feeding schedules?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Somehow I lost my bottle feeding schedule :? Do any of you guys have another one we could use? The kids will be Nigerians if it matters. Thanks! :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have one on my website


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll go take a look, thanks :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I actually have yours. The one you sent me. I can't seam to attach it to the email. If you want it email me and I will attach it back.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh thanks Logan  I will email you. I really liked my old schedule and it worked well for our kids :greengrin:


----------

